# peat pots , peat peelets and fertilome



## budculese (Mar 1, 2010)

what do you like to start your seedlings in a peat pot or peat pellets?and is fertilome 1.0-0.2-0.8 a good potting mix?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2010)

I luv peat pellets. I soak them in a lite nutrient solution for cloning, put the clone in, mist twice daily. On the 4th day I re dunk in the soultion, bottom up, 
10seconds. By day 7-9 I have roots popping out. GL

PS, I use heat and dome, that it.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 2, 2010)

HI,

Yup you can use the pellets for popping beans or use em for clones like the Chef does... they work great and so so Rapid Rooter plugs.  As far as your soil goes just make sure it doesn't have any time released ferts in it.  I've never used Fertilome but someone will probably chime in who has.  If its their 'Ultimate Potting Mix' it looks pretty decent but it has some type of wetting agent in the soil and it does have time released humates so you might do better with a milder 'seed starter' mix.

Peace!


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Yup you can use the pellets for popping beans or use em for clones like the Chef does... they work great and so so Rapid Rooter plugs.  As far as your soil goes just make sure it doesn't have any time released ferts in it.  I've never used Fertilome but someone will probably chime in who has.  If its their 'Ultimate Potting Mix' it looks pretty decent but it has some type of wetting agent in the soil and it does have time released humates so you might do better with a milder 'seed starter' mix.
> 
> Peace!



If what dirty says is true about the time release humates, i'd go with something else. Time release nutes are just a frustrating thing to deal with when your growing. There is no way to control how much solution gets released by the soil because they release whenever the plant is watered. It's was always nute burn galore whenever I mistakenly used soil with time releases. Also i'm uncertain on what this wetting agent they add is... seems iffy. 

Germinating wise I must agree with everyone else and say peat pellets rule. I use them whenever I germ seeds.


----------



## rebel (Mar 2, 2010)

i just used peat pots and ferry-morse mix. germed in paper towels , have 10 popped up and lookin good.


----------

